#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: HELP required for pump vibration analysis.

## kalasariya1414

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: HELP required for pump vibration analysis.

----------


## pawanlng

I also need help regarding this topic.

----------


## ashfaqanwer

You may submit your problem at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] and the services will be provided to you free of cost within 48 hours.

Regards,
Ashfaq Anwer

----------


## ihresnaad

In which direction vibration is higher. What is the no of vanes. Since how long this problem is existing.

----------

